# HYSYS 3.2 Program للتحميل والرجاء التثبيت (NEW LINK)



## mohandes wa7sh (17 نوفمبر 2006)

لا تفتحوا الإنترنت قبل تنزيل البرنامج

خطوات عملية التنزيل:
1-Hysys folder 

2- اضغط على set up

3- نزل البرنامج

4- لا تفتح البرنامج 

5- اذهب إلى Crack Folder

6- اذهب إلى licence files Folder

7- انسخ files من نموذج (.dll) ثم ضع في Shared' folder

Copy dll to '\Program Files\Common Files\Hyprotech\Shared' folder

8- انسخ lservrcfile ثم ضع في HYSYS 3.2 folder

Copy lservrc to '\Program Files\Hyprotech\HYSYS 3.2' folder

9- افتح البرنامج HYSYS 3.2 


للتحميل:15: 

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=9RRJ7KMN


----------



## Silver020 (18 نوفمبر 2006)

file missing 
please re post it 
many thanks


----------



## faresploiesti (18 نوفمبر 2006)

thank you
for the prog


----------



## م ب (18 نوفمبر 2006)

The file is not appearing with me, whats wrong with it


----------



## mohandes wa7sh (23 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم
ممكن أحصل على موقع تحميل يناسب الجميع


----------



## frowaie (23 نوفمبر 2006)

أنا نزلت البرنامج وعملت اله سيتوب بس ما لقيت shared folder في البروقرام فايلز ، وبكذا ما قدرت احصل على الايسنس .. مشكور وارجو المساعده


----------



## liiipiiid (11 يونيو 2010)

good


----------



## liiipiiid (11 يونيو 2010)

goooooooood


----------



## hassanmhana (14 يوليو 2010)

ممممممممممممممشششششششششششششششكككككككووووووررررررررررر


----------



## 33kk33 (17 يوليو 2010)

frowaie قال:


> أنا نزلت البرنامج وعملت اله سيتوب بس ما لقيت shared folder في البروقرام فايلز ، وبكذا ما قدرت احصل على الايسنس .. مشكور وارجو المساعده



اخي ليس في بروقرم فايلز 

اذهب الي كمون فايلز 

او اعمل بحث عن ملف shared وستجده اخي الكريم 

اضغط علي زر الماوس ثم بحث وضع اسم الملف سيرشدك مباشرتا الي موقعه 

بالتوفيق


----------



## 33kk33 (17 يوليو 2010)

هناك مشكل اخواني الكرام ممكن تواجهكم ولا يفتح معكم البرنامج 

لذا غيروا التاريخ في الوقت الذي تستخدمون فيه البرنامج ثم ارجعوه بعدها 

ضعوا السنة 2009


----------



## bustani (29 يوليو 2010)

تشكر على هذا البرنامج سوف يم التحميل الآن


----------

